# [RISOLTO] problema assurdo alsa

## Elbryan

we raga..

ho configurato il kernel (sound attivato, alsa e oss off) ed emerso alsa-driver ed alsa-utility (successivamente pure alsa-lib ed alsa-oss).

in make.conf ho ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel", fatto rc-update add alsasound default e questo e' lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

02:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0832

02:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

02:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

02:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

02:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

```

risultato:

tutto si installa, tutto si configura ma niente funziona..

alsa non da nessun errore ma nel pannello di gentoo dice che gstreamer non trova nessun device, mpd non si installa, i suoni di sistema non vanno...

aiutatemi please..Last edited by Elbryan on Fri Dec 01, 2006 2:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

```
alsaconf
```

fatto?

----------

## Elbryan

aggiornamento:

aplay pare funzionare, il resto no

----------

## Elbryan

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> alsaconf
> ```
> ...

 

gia' fatto

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> alsaconf
> ```
> ...

 

ed ha funzionato ???

----------

## Elbryan

no.. intendevo dire che l'avevo fatto gia' da prima..

comunque no.. anche mp3blaster dice no such device

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> no.. intendevo dire che l'avevo fatto gia' da prima..
> 
> comunque no.. anche mp3blaster dice no such device

 

ricapitolando, quando hai dato alsaconf  non hai funzionato la configurazione giusto ???

hai dato uno sguardo qua

prova con i moduli del kernel senza gli alsa-driver.

verifica se nel kernel hai abilitato la tua scheda audio.

ciauz

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> aggiornamento:
> 
> aplay pare funzionare, il resto no

 

sei nel gruppo audio?

i devices dell'audio vengono creati con uno specifico owner

----------

## Elbryan

sono loggato come root.. come cambio gruppo..

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> sono loggato come root.. come cambio gruppo..

 

questo per aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo audio.

```
gpasswd -a <username> audio
```

oppure

```
useradd <username> -m -G audio 
```

comunque se alsaconf ti ha dato degli errori vuol dire che non hai configurato bene la tua scheda audio.   dai uno sgurado alla guida che ti ho linkato prima. 

ciauz

----------

## Elbryan

fatto.. ora riavvio e vi so dire..

alsaconf non mi da errori comunque..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> sono loggato come root.. come cambio gruppo..

 

root non ha limitaziomi di accesso ai dispositivi (non a livello di gruppo)

ma comunque non si usa mai il sistema con l'utente root!

usa un utente non privilegiato e configura decentemente tutto quanto

----------

## Elbryan

non e' cambiato nulla..

----------

## Elbryan

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   sono loggato come root.. come cambio gruppo.. 
> 
> root non ha limitaziomi di accesso ai dispositivi (non a livello di gruppo)
> 
> ma comunque non si usa mai il sistema con l'utente root!
> ...

 

hai ragione ma sudo su - non mi funge  :Razz: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

sudo su - è ovvio che non funziona. ci mancherebbe anche che funzionasse!!!

leggiti le man di su e di sudo e ti renderai conto che sono cose diverse da non usarsi insieme

----------

## Elbryan

in teoria dovrei poter avere una shell root loggato come elbryan..

edit: infatti.. scusa lapsus.. torniamo ad alsa..

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> in teoria dovrei poter avere una shell root loggato come elbryan..
> 
> edit: infatti.. scusa lapsus.. torniamo ad alsa..

 

in una singola shell quando la apri sei loggato come utente normale, per diventare root puoi fare in due modi;

```

su -

Password di root:               

```

oppure aver installato tramite emerge il tool sudo, e fai:

```

sudo <comando che ti serve>

password dell'utente

```

per alsa ti consiglio di ripartire dal principio della configurazione seguendo la guida che ti ho linkato prima, preferendo i driver del kernel e non quelli che hai installato tu.

ciauz

----------

## crisandbea

per la configurazione a livello kernel di alsa fai:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

poi vai in:

Device Drivers  --->

   Sound  --->

abilita   

<M> Sound card support

(Assicuratevi che OSS è disabilitato)

Open Sound System   --->

   < > Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

   <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

   <M> Sequencer support

   <M> OSS Mixer API

   <M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API

Generic devices  --->

PCI devices   --->

   (Selezionare il driver della tua scheda per la scheda)

  

 

dopo ricompila il kernel con:

Codice:

make && make modules_install

mount /boot # se non l'hai già montata

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

## Quello che segue è facoltativo, ma è meglio farlo

# cp .config /boot/config-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

# gzip /boot/config-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

modules-update 
```

 dopo fatto ciò, devi configurare alsa con alsaconf,

ovviamente dopo aver installato gli alsa-utils. 

ciauz

----------

## Elbryan

si ma e' una questione di principio.. perche' non va? dove sbaglio.. ho ripetuto il processo ormai 20 volte..

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> si ma e' una questione di principio.. perche' non va? dove sbaglio.. ho ripetuto il processo ormai 20 volte..

 

Andiamo per passi:

```

1)Elimina gli alsa-driver , ed usa quelli del kernel.

2)Verifica se i moduli della tua scheda audio sono configurati nel kernel.

3)installa gli alsa-utils.

4)lancia alsaconf per configurare la tua scheda.

5)controlla il volume del master e di pcm.

6)prova a lanciare un player e vedi se funge.

7)leggi la guida.

```

ciauz[/code]

----------

## Elbryan

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> per la configurazione a livello kernel di alsa fai:
> 
> ```
> 
> cd /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

io solitamente copio bzImage ed il .config rinominati e uso l'opzione -j3 per il dual core..

comunque aspetto quello che dira' chrome..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> io solitamente copio bzImage ed il .config rinominati e uso l'opzione -j3 per il dual core..
> 
> comunque aspetto quello che dira' chrome..

 

eh...? cosa...? che succede...?

cosa c'entro io?

si parla di kernel? e io sfodero il mio solito consiglio: usate genkernel e moltiplicatevi (i kernel)

no, seriamente... cosa vuoi che ti dica?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Elbryan

come faccio con alsa?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> come faccio con alsa?

 

hai provato a fare come ti ho detto io ??? e sopratutto seguendo la guida???

----------

## Elbryan

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   come faccio con alsa? 
> 
> hai provato a fare come ti ho detto io ??? e sopratutto seguendo la guida???

 

i moduli del kernel son piu' vecchi rispetto a quelli del portage..

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*    *Elbryan wrote:*   come faccio con alsa? 
> 
> hai provato a fare come ti ho detto io ??? e sopratutto seguendo la guida??? 
> 
> i moduli del kernel son piu' vecchi rispetto a quelli del portage..

 

è normale, ma sono sicuramente più stabili.

ciauz

----------

## Elbryan

devo rimuovere il portage che ho installato?

se si', come?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> devo rimuovere il portage che ho installato?
> 
> se si', come?

 

mica il portage, devi rimuovere solo gli alsa-driver installati.

lo devi fare con

```
 emerge -C alsa-driver
```

ciauz

----------

## Elbryan

nono..non va bene..

dai con aplay prima andavaaaaaaaaaa

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> nono..non va bene..
> 
> dai con aplay prima andavaaaaaaaaaa

 

ti chiedo gentilmente di specificare meglio cosa va, cosa non va, che hai combinato e cosa non hai combinato.

sennò risulta difficile aiutarti.

ciauz

----------

## Elbryan

ho rimesso tutto come prima.. aplay riproduce ma il resto del sistema pare non veda l'hardware

----------

## Peach

domanda forse stupida, ma questa l'hai vista? hai letto anche la parte finale sul troubleshooting?

se l'hai già fatto potresti postare un po' dei cat su proc che suggeriscono alla fine?

----------

## Elbryan

si.. l'avevo gia' seguita..

```

elbryan@localhost /usr/src/linux $ grep SOUND .config

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

elbryan@localhost /usr/src/linux $ grep SND .config

# CONFIG_SND is not set

elbryan@localhost /usr/src/linux $

```

alsaconf..

```

Running modules-update...

 * Updating /etc/modules.conf ...                                         [ ok ] 

* Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ...                                        [ ok ] 

* Updating modules.dep ...                                               [ ok ]

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ] 

*   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

XXX write TLV...                                                          [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

```

dmesg  

```

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0c:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0c:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Adding 3911788k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3911788k

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:540: hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode...

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

[drm] Initialized i915 1.4.0 20060119 on minor 0:

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

```

facendo il cat non sento nulla..

----------

## Peach

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> facendo il cat non sento nulla..

 

per fortuna!!!  :Laughing: 

posta un po' 

```
# cat /proc/asound/cards
```

```
# cat /proc/asound/version
```

```
# cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
```

----------

## Elbryan

proseguo..

```

elbryan@localhost ~ $ cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xefebc000 irq 20

elbryan@localhost ~ $ cat /proc/asound/version

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.13.

Compiled on Dec  1 2006 for kernel 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 (SMP).

```

/proc/asound/oss sul mio sistema non esiste.

----------

## Peach

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> /proc/asound/oss sul mio sistema non esiste.

 

ok, per quello devi abilitare la USE oss e riemergere alsa-driver, caldamente consigliato.

poi posta per favore il contenuto di /etc/modules.d/alsa

----------

## Elbryan

risolto in un altro modo anche se non dal tutto..pranzo e poi spiegooo

----------

## crisandbea

ad occhio dal tuo :

```

cat /usr/src/linux/ | grep SND .config

```

non risulta inserita nel kernel il modulo della tua scheda audio.

sei sicuro che lo hai inserito ????

ciauz

----------

## Peach

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ad occhio dal tuo :
> 
> ```
> 
> cat /usr/src/linux/ | grep SND .config
> ...

 

sta usando  alsa-driver esterno. aspettiamo a vedere come ha risolto...

----------

## crisandbea

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   ad occhio dal tuo :
> 
> ```
> 
> cat /usr/src/linux/ | grep SND .config
> ...

 

hai ragione   :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

----------

## Elbryan

non l'ho inserita come modulo del kernel, bensi' compilata..

comunque ho aggiunto la use flag alsa nel make.conf e dato un emerge -avuDN world ..

ora va quasi tutto tranne l'emerge di mpd  :Razz: 

```

########### MPD CONFIGURATION ############

 Playback Support:

 libao support .................disabled

 OSS support ...................disabled

 ALSA support ..................enabled

 Sun support ...................disabled

 OS X support ..................disabled

 PulseAudio support ............disabled

 Media MVP support .............disabled

 Shout streaming support .......disabled

 File Format Support:

 ID3 tag support ...............disabled

 mp3 support ...................disabled

 Ogg Vorbis support ............disabled

 FLAC support ..................disabled

 OggFLAC support ...............disabled

 Wave file support .............disabled

 MP4/AAC support ...............disabled

 Musepack (MPC) support ........disabled

 MOD support ...................disabled

configure: error: No input plugins supported!

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/mpd-0.12.1/work/mpd-0.12.1/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-sound/mpd-0.12.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  mpd-0.12.1.ebuild, line 60:   Called econf '--enable-alsa' '--enable-alsatest' '--disable-oss' '--disable-mp3' '--disable-aac' '--disable-ao' '--disable-aotest' '--disable-audiofile' '--disable-audiofiletest' '--disable-libFLACtest' '--disable-flac' '--disable-oggflac' '--disable-shout' '--enable-ipv6' '--disable-mp3' '--disable-id3' '--disable-libmikmodtest' '--disable-mod' '--disable-mpc' '--disable-pulse' '--disable-oggvorbis' '--disable-vorbistest'

  ebuild.sh, line 540:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

allora... basta girarci intorno, perché non ce ne veniamo davvero più fuori.

1 - esegui alsaconf

2 - rc-update add alsasound boot

3 - lsmod. i moduli del suono sono caricati?

4 - esistono /dev/sound* e /dev/snd*

5 - alsamixer (pacchetto alsa-tools) dice che i volumi sono impostati, così come l'unmute sui canali?

6 - cat /dev/urandom > /dev/{snd|sound}/{dsp,adsp} riproduce qualcosa?

se la risposta a una di queste domande è no, almeno possiamo capire quale problema deve essere risolto. diversamente non è un problema di ALSA e si sta cercando il problema nel posto sbagliato

----------

## Peach

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> non l'ho inserita come modulo del kernel, bensi' compilata..
> 
> comunque ho aggiunto la use flag alsa nel make.conf e dato un emerge -avuDN world ..
> 
> ora va quasi tutto tranne l'emerge di mpd 
> ...

 

aggiungi un po' di supporti... anzi

fai una cosa più furba: quando emergi un pacchetto usa la flag -v di emerge e GUARDA le flag di USE, abilitando quelle che servono!

per fare un esempio?

```
# emerge -av mpd

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/mpd-0.12.1  USE="aac alsa audiofile flac ipv6 mikmod mp3 oss unicode vorbis -ao -icecast -musepack -pulseaudio" 388 kB 
```

se non ti è chiaro l'uso delle flag di USE ti consiglio di leggere questa sezione de manuale ufficiale in italiano.

se il problema è invece che ti serve un programmino per abilitare/disabilitare le flag che ti servono usa ufed, è uno di tanti.

per ora penso tu possa editare il titolo del primo post di apertura aggiungendo il tag [risolto]

ciao

----------

## Elbryan

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> allora... basta girarci intorno, perché non ce ne veniamo davvero più fuori.
> 
> 1 - esegui alsaconf
> 
> 2 - rc-update add alsasound boot
> ...

 

il punto 6..

non ho nessun dsp o adsp,..

localhost ~ # cat /dev/snd/

controlC0  pcmC0D0c   pcmC0D0p   seq        timer

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*   allora... basta girarci intorno, perché non ce ne veniamo davvero più fuori.
> 
> 1 - esegui alsaconf
> 
> 2 - rc-update add alsasound boot
> ...

 

dsp e adsp si trovano sotto  /dev/sound.  il comando 6 è unico.  devi lanciarlo cosi come scritto da chrome.

ciauz

----------

## Elbryan

non sono cosi' impedito..era solo per farvi vedere le directory.. non ho nessun sound..

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> non sono cosi' impedito..era solo per farvi vedere le directory.. non ho nessun sound..

 

non ho detto che sei impedito, e nemmeno l'ho pensato, sono problemi che capitano a tutti, quando si usa un sistema in cui non si è pratici.    

se dai quindi un 

```
cat /dev/sound che ti dice
```

???

nb:scusam se insisto su questo cat /dev/sound ma è utile capire che dice.

----------

## Elbryan

no such file or directory

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> no such file or directory

 

lanciando il comando intero del punto 6 detto da chrome,  cosa ti dice???  no such file or directory ???

ciauz

nb:scusam ma ci stò capendo poco di cosa fai...

----------

## Elbryan

beh si'.. non ho nessuna cartella dsp o adsp in snd o sound..

----------

## Elbryan

amarok non si emergeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Se non hai /dev/dsp allora ALSA non è configurato in maniera giusta. Reinstalla alsa-driver, lancia nuovamente alsaconf (oppure sistema /etc/modules.d/alsa a mano) e riprova.

Ciao.

----------

## Onip

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> amarok non si emergeeeeeeeeeeeeee

 

E 'sti caXXi ?

E' inutile che continui a mettere un post dietro l'altro con questi toni da fiera. Se hai delle informazioni importanti da aggiungere (errori di emerge & co. ) allora edita l'ultimo post che hai fatto. Se qualcuno ti può aiutare lo fa, anche senza queste piazzate. Nonè il primo post del genere che metti in questo thread.

Possibile che le linee guida siano solo un optional????

----------

## Elbryan

risolto.

aggiunto pure oss alle flag use, riemerso tutto e riavviato.

ora funziona tutto alla grande..

spero sistemino il portage di amarok al piu' presto.. [dimensione sbagliata del file]

grazie a tutti.. cia'

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> il comando 6 è unico.  devi lanciarlo cosi come scritto da chrome.

 

ma no. cos'hai capito?

l'ho scritto così perché hai fondamentalmente quattro possibilità date dalla combinazione di quelle due varianti

era per fare prima  :Laughing: 

comunque se mancano i devices dsp e/o adsp il problema è di kernel: manca un modulo!

----------

## Peach

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> era per fare prima 

 

ci sei cascato di nuovo! sei un adepto della telegrafia moderna!

----------

## Elbryan

va tutto pero' da un errore al boot.. pero' dopo funge tutto..

```

EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Adding 3911788k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3911788k

snd_seq_dummy: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

snd_seq_dummy: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:540: hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode...

b44: eth0: BUG!  Timeout waiting for bit 00000002 of register 42c to clear.

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

```

questo e' dmesg.. ho gia' riemerso tutto  di nuovo ma non e' cambiato nnulla.. idee?

----------

## Elbryan

l'errore e' sul dummy proprio..

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

E a che ti serve il dummy driver?

Ciao.

----------

## Elbryan

ah boh..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> ah boh..

 

e che te ne fai di un dispositivo di cui non conosci nemmeno la funzione? toglilo, no?

----------

## Elbryan

e' alsa che lo fa..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> e' alsa che lo fa..

 

se tu lo compili nella configurazione del kernel. altrimenti ALSA non lo carica

----------

## Elbryan

beh.. io ho compilato con emerge.. kernel e' vuoto.. che sia la flag oss?

----------

## Elbryan

l'errore e' unknown kernel module e qualcosa con symbol..

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

hai impostato correttamente in make.conf la varibile ALSA_CARDS ?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> beh.. io ho compilato con emerge.. kernel e' vuoto.. che sia la flag oss?

 

il kernel non lo compili con emerge.

mi pare che tu abbia una grandissima confusione in testa

----------

## Elbryan

non parlavo di compilare il kernel bensi' il modulo alsa..

make.conf era a posto

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> non parlavo di compilare il kernel bensi' il modulo alsa

 

ma i moduli di ALSA non ti servono. è questo che ti sto dicendo!

----------

## Elbryan

emerge alsa-driver che fa?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> emerge alsa-driver che fa?

 

ma lo fai apposta o hai dei problemi a capire l'italiano?

hai notato che nel kernel ci sono i moduli di ALSA? non è INDISPENSABILE usare il pacchetto esterno, ma solo OPZIONALE, in alcuni casi

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Scusa visto che pare tu abbia un'enorme confuzione in testa potresti postare make.conf , la parte relativa all'audio del tuo kernel e l'esatto metodo con cui pensi di aver installato i driver alsa nel tuo computer?

----------

## Elbryan

allora vediamo di spiegarci come i bambini.. ok?

Alsa funziona configurato come pacchetto/modulo esterno.. FUNZIONA!

L'unico errore che ricevo e' quello che ho riportato sopra ma non e' fatale da impedire il corretto funzionamento di alsa...

Ora io vi sto chiedendo: perche' quell'errore? posso sistemarlo?

se mi dite di usare la configurazione built-in del kernel vi dico che me lo tengo cosi' dato che va..

alsa_cards l'ho impostato con hda-intel .

ora spero siate voi 2 a capire l'italiano..

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Ok, per risolvere il problema, cortesemente, riporta il contenuto del file /etc/modules.d/alsa.

Ciao.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Primo stai tranquillo che qua nessuno ne  e' pagato ne e' in dovere di aiutarti, si fa quel che si puo' nel limite delle nostre possibilita';

Secondo rileggi un po le tue risposte a sto topic e vedi se ci capisci qualcosa perche' veramente ho fatto una fatica incredibile acapire cosa hai fatto.

per il problema del modulo cancella /lib/modules/tuo_kernel/ e riemergi gli alsa-driver: di solito si ottiene quell'errore passando da i driver inclusi nel kernel a quelli esterni senza cancellare il contenuto della directory.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Capisco che non avete capito, ma mi pare di aver seguito la situazione:Sta usando alsa-driver da portage e sa benissimo che sono opzionali, ma (almeno secondo lui) gli funzionano solo quelli;Ha configurato ALSA (probabilmente con alsaconf?) e funziona, ma al boot restituisce un warning;Ha chiesto (continuando su questo thread, ed è questo che ha sbagliato IMHO) come si elimina il warning relativo al dummy driver.Capisco che possa essere confuso, ma potremmo cortesemente tornare on-topic? Oppure non potete fare a meno di trolleggiare sulla sua ignoranza?

Ciao.

----------

## Elbryan

so che per certe opzioni c'e' un file sh che puo' essere d'aiuto [mi pare un certo remove-old]..

per alsa c'e'?

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Hai letto il mio penultimo post?

Non c'è nessuno script che ti possa aiutare a configurare qualcosa con alsa, a parte alsaconf (e non ci hai detto se l'hai usato o meno). Devi configurare il file /etc/modules.d/alsa. Per favore, se non è vuoto, postacelo.

Ciao.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

non che io sappia; ma a cosa dovrebbe servirti uno script del genere?

----------

## Elbryan

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Capisco che non avete capito, ma mi pare di aver seguito la situazione:Sta usando alsa-driver da portage e sa benissimo che sono opzionali, ma (almeno secondo lui) gli funzionano solo quelli;Ha configurato ALSA (probabilmente con alsaconf?) e funziona, ma al boot restituisce un warning;Ha chiesto (continuando su questo thread, ed è questo che ha sbagliato IMHO) come si elimina il warning relativo al dummy driver.Capisco che possa essere confuso, ma potremmo cortesemente tornare on-topic? Oppure non potete fare a meno di trolleggiare sulla sua ignoranza?
> 
> Ciao.

 

gia'.. se non ero ignorante non chiedevo ma so che certi linuxiani sono ostici  :Razz: 

ad un tizio strapatito di slack chiesi: come configuro ed installo un modem usb?  mi rispose: scriviti i driver o comprane uno ethernert..

morale? l'ho fatto andare da solo dopo 2settimane di lavoro  :Razz: 

----------

## Elbryan

Colpa mia che non quoto mai e che scrivo poco perche' ho le braccia ingessate..

Faro' uno sforzo..

Allora lo script che intendo io non e' per configurare bensi' per rimuovere vecchia roba  dai source del kernel...

Ora ti posto il file alsa..

```

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `modules-update' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.13 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Ok, come hai configurato /etc/make.conf? Quale è il contenuto di ALSA_CARDS? Hai mai letto questa guida?

Ciao.

----------

## Elbryan

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> per il problema del modulo cancella /lib/modules/tuo_kernel/ e riemergi gli alsa-driver: di solito si ottiene quell'errore passando da i driver inclusi nel kernel a quelli esterni senza cancellare il contenuto della directory.

 

fatto e funziona!

ti sei dimenticato di dire di cancellare solo la cartella alsa-driver e non tutta la /lib/modules.d/kernel_ver  :Smile: 

grazie mille a tutti e scusate  :Razz: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> allora vediamo di spiegarci come i bambini.. ok?
> 
> Alsa funziona configurato come pacchetto/modulo esterno.. FUNZIONA

 

questo non era in discussione.

ora io ti sto dicendo un'altra cosa: alsa-drivers non è indispensabile, nel tuo caso. puoi benissimo fare a meno di quel pacchetto ed usare i driver del kernel, che oltre a esser epiù stabili e testati, ti permettono anche di decidere cosa compilare e cosa no, a differenza di alsa-drivers che compila sempre il modulo audio dummy.

questa è la soluzione al problema. nessuno si è mai sognato di dire che il pacchetto alsa-drivers non funziona.

vuoi usare per forza alsa-drivers? allora tieniti l'errore

----------

## Elbryan

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> ..........vuoi usare per forza alsa-drivers? allora tieniti l'errore

 

se leggessi capiresti che ora funziona..

allora non ero io che scrivevo male, bensi' te che non leggi tutto.

cia'

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*   ..........vuoi usare per forza alsa-drivers? allora tieniti l'errore 
> 
> se leggessi capiresti che ora funziona..
> 
> allora non ero io che scrivevo male, bensi' te che non leggi tutto.
> ...

 

non stuzzicare "chrome" , ti ha solo dato un consiglio.  poi stà a te scegliere se seguirlo o meno, nessuno te lo obbliga, capisco che ora tutto ti funziona, ma devi anche capire che se avresti usato direttamente i driver alsa del kernel non avresti avuto quell'errore, oppure come credo hai fatto cancellando la directory /lib/modules.d/kernel_ver  , e riemergendo gli alsa driver si sistemava tutto.  

comunque visto che ora ti funge tutto, per facilitare chi magari potrà avere il tuo stesso problema perchè non inserisci i passi che hai fatto per risolvere il problema???

ciauz    :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> i driver del kernel, che oltre a esser epiù stabili e testati

 

Non ho letto il resto della discussione, e questo post quindi e' palesemente OT, ma ci tengo a smentire questa falsa credenza. I drivers alsa built-in nel kernel sono tutto tranne che testati o stabili! Quelli inclusi nel kernel vanilla 2.6.19 per esempio, non corrispondono ne' all'ultima release stable di alsa ne' a qualche release candidate.

Io uso alsa-drivers da un bel po' di tempo dopo essermi accorto di avere il driver alsa per la mia scheda audio (emu10k1) buggato (non ricordo esattamente in che release del kernel)

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   allora vediamo di spiegarci come i bambini.. ok?
> 
> Alsa funziona configurato come pacchetto/modulo esterno.. FUNZIONA 
> 
> questo non era in discussione.
> ...

 

Permettimi di dissentire ma io il modulo dummy proprio non ce l'ho usando i driver esterni al kernel, e non mi paiono poi tanto meno stabili del pacchetto incluso nel kernel!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*   ..........vuoi usare per forza alsa-drivers? allora tieniti l'errore 
> 
> se leggessi capiresti che ora funziona..
> 
> allora non ero io che scrivevo male, bensi' te che non leggi tutto.

 

io ho letto

ti ho anche indicato una soluzione e te l'ho motivata

tu ti sei barricato dietro l'ostinazione a voler usare alsa-drivers anziché i drivers del kernel senza sapere nemmeno il perché, senza sapere cosa sono i drivers del kernel, e senza sapere cosa fa ed installa alsa-drivers, né tantomeno perché quel pacchetto esiste.

ho capito che funziona. mi sono solo permesso di indicarti quella che a mio avviso è la soluzione migliore (e non mi sembra che tu sia in grado di contestare le mie scelte)

ognuno fa le sue scelte, ovviamente, ma non mi sembri nella posizione di mettere in discussione quello che la gente ti dice in questo forum.

----------

